# how much is a vamoots?



## James30Florida (Apr 14, 2004)

never ridden one, never seen one in person, but after clicking on the general forums here i somehow end up in Moots! how much is one? i'm riding a Viner 16.5 steel now? how does Ti compare? TIA.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

http://schwabcycles.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=967


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

If you didn't notice, Mootsie's link was for the frame only. When people spend nearly 3K on a frame they usually equip it with higher end components, so you're looking at easily over 5K- but it would be a very nice bike.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

I priced one on Wrenchscience recently, and the full bike with Campy, chorus was a hair under $5000.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

i paid $700 for a clean '97 bare frame.

bikes are like cars...let the original buyer take the hit! i only buy clean & used.

ti is dreamy (all my other road bikes are high-end steel.)


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

dookie said:


> i paid $700 for a clean '97 bare frame.
> 
> bikes are like cars...let the original buyer take the hit! i only buy clean & used.
> 
> ti is dreamy (all my other road bikes are high-end steel.)


I prefer to buy last year's model, good prices, no chance of getting a frame somebody's beaten like a rented mule- unless I've seen the little old lady riding it to church on Sundays myself.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

California L33 said:


> ...unless I've seen the little old lady riding it to church on Sundays myself.


or you know what you're looking at.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

dookie said:


> or you know what you're looking at.


I know an old lady when I see her. 

The trouble with buying from someone else is that you can't see metal fatigue (or carbon damage) even when it's compromised a frame. By the time you know you've got a hoopty your money's already gone, and if you're lucky you're not spread all over the street.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

California L33 said:


> you can't see metal fatigue (or carbon damage) even when it's compromised a frame.


i thought we were talking about ti?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

dookie said:


> i thought we were talking about ti?


Yes, it was a general answer to one of the problems you can have when buying used.

Titanium is a metal, and like all metals, can suffer fatigue.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

i'm getting fatigued...

happens to me much faster than ti however.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

A Vamoots can be a great deal 2nd hand if you can find one in your size which can be a trick.
I paid 1200 for a super clean frame of 2002 vintage. Not bad considering even with team discount I'd have paid around 2300 for a new one.
As I buy 90% of my bikes used I have no problems with a Ti frame that may have some miles on it. Heck the System Six I race on has probably 15k on it and is just fine.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

I scored my Hamsten of the 'bay, made by Moots, full campy record, for $2300. you would never know it was two years old when i got it. Great deal. The parts alone would have been more than what I paid for the entire bike.


----------

